# Datevi un ruolo



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

Posto il link dell'intreccio delle "Allegre comari di Windsor" (la storia di Falstaff...).

Leggetelo e cercate il ruolo che vi piacerebbe sostenere e perché... e magari suggerite chi vorreste nei vari altri ruoli.
Potrebbe venirne un bello spaccato dell'opinione intrecciata che si ha fra utenti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sempre che troviate simpatica l'idea..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


http://www.itclucca.lu.it/teatro/bisbetica/allegre comari/le_allegre_comari_di_windsortrama.htm


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

non ce n'è uno di ruolo in cui mi ritrovi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(a parte la cesta del bucato)


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ce n'è uno di ruolo in cui mi ritrovi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neanche io... sono troppo incasinati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari il prete perche' l'accento gallese fa cagar dal ridere


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Giugno 2009)

asu..amore..eddai...

bruja l'ho letto troppo velocemente...petta che cerco meglio...è un bel gioco.


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*.......*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> asu..amore..eddai...
> 
> bruja l'ho letto troppo velocemente...petta che cerco meglio...è un bel gioco.


 
Se non si trova un ruolo per sè si può pensare a chi sarebbe idoneo nei ruoli.....
Se non piace la trama, possiamo trovare un'altra pièce teatrale o un racconto noto.  Tanto per fare una cosa diversa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se non si trova un ruolo per sè si può pensare a chi sarebbe idoneo nei ruoli.....
> Se non piace la trama, possiamo trovare un'altra pièce teatrale o un racconto noto.  Tanto per fare una cosa diversa....
> 
> 
> ...



troviamo un'altra pièce perfavore!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*ok*



Asudem ha detto:


> troviamo un'altra pièce perfavore!!


Si accettano proposte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (8 Giugno 2009)

fenton?

mah....non mi calza a pennello ma è forse quello che si avvicina di più


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Ammetto di essere abbastanza ignorante in pièce...
Qualche opera musicale e basta...
Va bene anche film o libro famoso?


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*insomma*



Asudem ha detto:


> Ammetto di essere abbastanza ignorante in pièce...
> Qualche opera musicale e basta...
> Va bene anche film o libro famoso?


Questa era l'idea, chiaro che possiamo fare come ci pare... era solo per provare o indicare il gioco delle parti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vediamo... se prendessimo l'Odissea io vedrei bene: 

Penelope - Amarax
Calipso - Angelodelmale
Circe - Verena
Sirene - Asudem e Brugola

.... insomma questa é solo una falsariga  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  voi potete sbizzarrirvi, giusto per attivare un po' di buonumore.
Bruja

p.s. Siete pregati/e di non prendere in considerazione "La bisbetica domata"... ci sarebbe un fuggi fuggi per la parte principale femminile e un esubero per quella maschile


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa era l'idea, chiaro che possiamo fare come ci pare... era solo per provare o indicare il gioco delle parti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ti sei guardata bene dall'indicare il personaggio principale...


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> ti sei guardata bene dall'indicare il personaggio principale...


Io ho immaginato i ruoli femminili che mi sono venuti in mente, quelli maschili non li ho analizzati...hai suggerimenti??
Ci sarebbe anche Polifemo ... un buon comprimario  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Argo non lo nomino neppure, ruolo troppo alto per un semplice "umano" !
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

A me piacerebbe essere penelope o ettore (si fa un po0 di miscuglietti no?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Per odisseo ci devo pensare...

Zyp Telemaco

Alce  Agamennone

Bruja la dea Atena

Angelodelmale Nausica

Circe sicuramente Verena


La vostra sirenetta


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> p.s. Siete pregati/e di non prendere in considerazione "La bisbetica domata"... ci sarebbe un fuggi fuggi per la parte principale femminile e un esubero per quella maschile


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*.....*

Omero chi lo fa??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 Qui si tratta di raccontarla!!!
Hummm.....Feddy.... hai da fare al momento???
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Omero chi lo fa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 mi posso offrire se vi serve!


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*ok*



Grande82 ha detto:


> mi posso offrire se vi serve!


Nessun problema...  sei certa però di saperla raccontare meglio di un assicuratore???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nessun problema... sei certa però di saperla raccontare meglio di un assicuratore???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma chère, dici così perchè non sai che mestiere faccio!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Ps: gli occhi li bendo.... ma per finta!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho immaginato i ruoli femminili che mi sono venuti in mente, quelli maschili non li ho analizzati...hai suggerimenti??
> Ci sarebbe anche Polifemo ... un buon comprimario
> 
> 
> ...


argo per me è iago, senza dubbio.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

io faccio Telemaco, il figlio coglione


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Giugno 2009)

Voglio vedere chi accetterà di interpretare i Proci.


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Voglio vedere chi accetterà di interpretare i Proci.


 secondo te perchè mi sono preso il figlio coglione?


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*Iago*

Sei consapevole che qui ti si sta offrendo un ruolo da f"edele" ad oltranza???
Di quelli "finché morti non TI separi!!!". 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Angelodelmale 
Capisco che certe professioni siano più che idonee all'affabulazione, ma hai tutti i codicilli e le clausole micro-occultate delle polizze?
In quel caso veditela con Feddy...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Giugno 2009)

*......*

I Vangeli mi ispirano molto.
Giuda Escariota c'est moi


----------



## Old reale (8 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> I Vangeli mi ispirano molto.
> Giuda Escariota c'est moi




























Giuda Escargot come lo vedi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei consapevole che qui ti si sta offrendo un ruolo da f"edele" ad oltranza???
> Di quelli "finché morti non TI separi!!!".
> 
> 
> ...


bruja so che lo è stato come marito e so che lo è come amico....sono buone referenze no?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io faccio Telemaco, il figlio coglione


quindi sarei tua madre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




o sto sparando una minchiata?


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bruja so che lo è stato come marito e so che lo è come amico....sono buone referenze no?


Certo, lui lo é di certo...
Io, a parte l'evidente ironia contingente, affrontavo il discorso in generale, e nella vita le referenze valgono se chi le valuta le prende in considerazione. 
Intendo che spesso quello che una persona é non é necessariamente quello che fa e viceversa perché NON RARAMENTE gioca un ruolo la convenienza-contingenza nel vissuto temporale di una persona; oggi fai quello che non faresti domani o che non avresti fatto ieri.....
Insomma spaziavo, elucubravo... come sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto il link dell'intreccio delle "Allegre comari di Windsor" (la storia di Falstaff...).
> 
> Leggetelo e cercate il ruolo che vi piacerebbe sostenere e perché... e magari suggerite chi vorreste nei vari altri ruoli.
> Potrebbe venirne un bello spaccato dell'opinione intrecciata che si ha fra utenti.
> ...


io sarei,  senza ombra di dubbio, il signor Ford.....


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

io sono la madonna


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*???*



Brugola ha detto:


> io sono la madonna


C'era per caso un quadro della madonna nelle scene? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bruja


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'era per caso un quadro della madonna nelle scene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma una madonna ci vuole sempre


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*già..*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma una madonna ci vuole sempre


... sennò come si farebbe a dire ogni tanto "per la madonna"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2009)

mi propongo come regista , autrice , sceneggiatrice  e per l'incasso.
con molta  umiltà...s'intende


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... sennò come si farebbe a dire ogni tanto "per la madonna"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi direi che il ruolo le calza a pennello!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi propongo come regista , autrice , sceneggiatrice  e per l'incasso.
> con molta  umiltà...s'intende


ma tu non facevi la maschera?

hihihihiih


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu non facevi la maschera?
> 
> hihihihiih


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu non facevi la maschera?
> 
> hihihihiih


 le faremo sapere
grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> le faremo sapere
> grazie


se possibile velocemente che devo dare una risposta a zeffirelli per medea.
Grazie


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*!!!*



Asudem ha detto:


> se possibile velocemente che devo dare una risposta a zeffirelli per medea.
> Grazie


Non ci credo... Pasolini docet.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Secondo me dovresti fare "Brunilde" con Ronconi... 
Bruja


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu non facevi la maschera?


 
alle alghe?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> alle alghe?


 ma quelli non sono i fanghi?


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi sarei tua madre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nessuna minchiata se fai penelope. qualcosa in contrario?


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se possibile velocemente che devo dare una risposta a zeffirelli per medea.
> Grazie


 in questo caso col casso che faccio tuo figlio!


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> argo per me è iago, senza dubbio.





Bruja ha detto:


> Sei consapevole che qui ti si sta offrendo un ruolo da f"edele" ad oltranza???
> Di quelli "finché morti non TI separi!!!".
> 
> 
> ...





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bruja so che lo è stato come marito e so che lo è come amico....sono buone referenze no?





Bruja ha detto:


> Certo, lui lo é di certo...
> Io, a parte l'evidente ironia contingente, affrontavo il discorso in generale, e nella vita le referenze valgono se chi le valuta le prende in considerazione.
> Intendo che spesso quello che una persona é non é necessariamente quello che fa e viceversa perché NON RARAMENTE gioca un ruolo la convenienza-contingenza nel vissuto temporale di una persona; oggi fai quello che non faresti domani o che non avresti fatto ieri.....
> Insomma spaziavo, elucubravo... come sempre
> ...



...mi conoscete alla perfezione!!

come delle ...che so? delle ex fidanzate! anzi di più, come delle sorelle...


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma quelli non sono i fanghi?


escluderei di avere mai avuto qualcosa a che fare con il fango


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> escluderei di avere mai avuto qualcosa a che fare con il fango


Eppure parrebbe che pure tu da lì venga...e lì tornerai..


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eppure parrebbe che pure tu da lì venga...e lì tornerai..


da dove vengo non so  e diventerò  polvere, non fango.c'è differenza


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Trovo che il ruolo di Penelope mi calzi come un cappello.
Andata!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> da dove vengo non so e diventerò polvere, non fango.c'è differenza


Se ci piove sopra o ci passa pilù e alza la gambina...fango iè! Todo igual...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Trovo che il ruolo di Penelope mi calzi come un cappello.
> Andata!


Ma te la cavi poi col telaio?


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...mi conoscete alla perfezione!!
> 
> come delle ...che so? delle ex fidanzate! anzi di più, come delle sorelle...


Please... sono figlia unica e sempre più convinta che sia una botta di c.lo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Per gli altri ruoli.......Sorry, I wasn't there 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma te la cavi poi col telaio?


Ma dai, adesso i telai sono meccanizzati...  cambia programma e fa o disfa quel che le pare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Please... sono figlia unica e sempre più convinta che sia una botta di c.lo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io ho dei fratelli e son più giovani.....quanto alla ex fidanzata.....cito testualmente.....i was not there


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ci piove sopra o ci passa pilù e alza la gambina...fango iè! Todo igual...


ma senti un attimo...che capitello dici?non è che mi spargeranno in tangenziale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lasciami morire in pace, mollami


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ci piove sopra o ci* passa pilù *e alza la gambina...fango iè! Todo igual...












  non l'avevo visto...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma te la cavi poi col telaio?





Bruja ha detto:


> Ma dai, adesso i telai sono meccanizzati...  cambia programma e fa o disfa quel che le pare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me la cavicchio!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma senti un attimo...che capitello dici?non è che mi spargeranno in tangenziale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora pro nobis...amen!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ora pro nobis...amen!


arrrrgggg esigo un funerale laico 0038



ho seri problemi con la 0038


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2009)

*lapidaria*

Io voglio scritto un consiglio per i passanti: "Non prendere la vita troppo seriamente. Nessuno ne esce vivo comunque" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Domanda peregrina... sulle lapidi si trovano scritte frasi come: 

-Marito e padre esemplare, 
-Persona proba e caritatevole, 
-Uomo o donna di altissimi principi o di grandi valori morali
-Lascia in noi un vuoto incolmabile
.... ma i cattivi, i furbi e gli str..zi dove accidenti li seppelliscono???


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Giugno 2009)

Io sarei sicuramente Didone.
Col cavolo che mi suicido però!

Bonnasera a tutti!


----------



## Old reale (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Trovo che il ruolo di Penelope mi calzi come un cappello.
> Andata!


 Mamma, Argo ha ca..to nel peristilio...io menelao le mani...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io voglio scritto un consiglio per i passanti: "Non prendere la vita troppo seriamente. Nessuno ne esce vivo comunque"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Qui riposa uno spirito nobile che in vita era proprio un grande stronzo._


_Sei stato concime biologico in vita e almeno ora cresceranno bellissimi fiori_


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io voglio scritto un consiglio per i passanti: "Non prendere la vita troppo seriamente. Nessuno ne esce vivo comunque"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dalle mie parti si dice che tranne baffone (il buon benito) una volta morti, son tutti "buonanima"


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dalle mie parti si dice che tranne baffone (il buon benito) una volta morti, son tutti "buonanima"


da noi se si insulta un morto si precisa: "parlandone da vivo ,ovviamente"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da noi se si insulta un morto si precisa: "parlandone da vivo ,ovviamente"


quando è morta la mia nonnina noi nipoti abbiam fatto scrivere: "terra non pesare su di lei, perchè lei non pesò mai su di te". 

	
	
		
		
	


	








della mia nonnina non si può dire proprio niente di male


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando è morta la mia nonnina noi nipoti abbiam fatto scrivere: "*terra non pesare su di lei, perchè lei non pesò mai su di te"*.


è bellissima!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è bellissima!


lo era anche la persona a cui è stata dedicata.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lo era anche la persona a cui è stata dedicata.


chi ispira frasi così lo è di sicuro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi ispira frasi così lo è di sicuro


 bru' mi manca un casino, ma ogni tanto sento tipo un soffio di vento profumato all'acqua di rose (l'unico prodotto che lei abbia mai usato per detergere il viso) e so che è con me; la sento proprio


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Io non la voglio una tomba... ho gia' preso accordi con l'assicurazione


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bru' mi manca un casino, ma ogni tanto sento tipo un soffio di vento profumato all'acqua di rose (l'unico prodotto che lei abbia mai usato per detergere il viso) e so che è con me; la sento proprio


 
io ci credo a queste cose.
di sicuro è lei


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ci credo a queste cose.
> di sicuro è lei


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

scusate gli OT


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando è morta la mia nonnina noi nipoti abbiam fatto scrivere: "terra non pesare su di lei, perchè lei non pesò mai su di te".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella davvero quella frase!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non la voglio una tomba... ho gia' preso accordi con l'assicurazione


io voglio essere cremata e dispersa in giro


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io voglio essere cremata e dispersa in giro


Pure io. Ho gia' dato disposizioni, just in case...


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io voglio essere cremata e dispersa in giro





Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io. Ho gia' dato disposizioni, just in case...


vi si disperde in autostrada


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vi si disperde in autostrada


Ottimo... io pero' preferisco nella SS 554


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vi si disperde in autostrada


a me se vuoi mi puoi fumare


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Comunque non ho l'idea romantica delle mie ceneri disperse in un bel posto... del luogo a quel punto me ne calerebbe proprio poco


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non ho l'idea romantica delle mie ceneri disperse in un bel posto... del luogo a quel punto me ne calerebbe proprio poco


anche a me frega nulla.
Però la cremazione permette di non rompere le palle a nessuno di doverti venire a trovare, non costi un botto di tomba .
Io se potessi eviterei pure il funerale


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io. Ho gia' dato disposizioni, just in case...


 ti depositiamo in una kelly a rue de faubourg saint honore??


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

io vorrei essere impagliata


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me frega nulla.
> Però la cremazione permette di non rompere le palle a nessuno di doverti venire a trovare, *non costi un botto di tomba .*
> Io se potessi eviterei pure il funerale


Che io sappia costa piu' o meno lo stessa cifra.

Per il resto anche io... mi piacerebbe anzi un bel festone con birra, vino e fumo a sfare (probabilmente lo faranno a mia insaputa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti depositiamo in una kelly a rue de faubourg saint honore??


Ottimo! Non c'avevo pensato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pero' voglio essere cremata con tutte le mie scarpe


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io vorrei essere impagliata


ghe pensi mi!
vuoi l'occhietto a biglia di vetro?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo! Non c'avevo pensato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  3 di queste dovrebbero bastare


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ghe pensi mi!
> vuoi l'occhietto a biglia di vetro?


verde smeraldo


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> 3 di queste dovrebbero bastare


Dipende da quando schiatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se fosse domani forse ne bastano 3... ma se schiatto a 80 son cazzi


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> verde smeraldo


per i capelli va bene un mocio vileda?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende da quando schiatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ????????


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per i capelli va bene un mocio vileda?


ma i capelli restano i miei racchia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




già che mi impagliate snelliscimi un pò il culo


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma i capelli restano i miei racchia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a quello ci pensano i vermi.
Prima ti lascio un po' a macerare e poi t'impaglio


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Io ho deciso di impagliare il mio cane


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho deciso di impagliare il mio cane


anche io sto pensando di impagliare la tippi


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

asu, 
la posa potrebbe essere questa ma al posto della pigna una trombetta


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Io in questa posa


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


ho sputato!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho sputato!



Che schifo!

Ti ho segnalata


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che schifo!
> 
> Ti ho segnalata


ci sono uomini che per un mio sputo farebbero carte false


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Giugno 2009)

Io voglio essere sepolta sotto terra, e non in quegli orribili tumuli a più piani!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io voglio essere sepolta sotto terra, e non in quegli orribili tumuli a più piani!



Ma si puo' ancora fare?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando è morta la mia nonnina noi nipoti abbiam fatto scrivere: "terra non pesare su di lei, perchè lei non pesò mai su di te".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piangio.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma si puo' ancora fare?


Si, qui da noi si, mi sa che bisogna chiedere per tempo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si, qui da noi si, mi sa che bisogna chiedere per tempo.

















che hai contro i loculini? sono così discreti ed eleganti


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma si puo' ancora fare?


se c'è spazio si.


io ordino di darmi fuego

meno spaccature di balle per tutti.

Non sai che calvario se ti infilano nella terra per quelli che rimangano


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si, qui da noi si, mi sa che bisogna chiedere per tempo.


c'è chi ha già pronto tutto, foto compresa, manca solo la seconda data


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

ma come ci siete arrivate a parlare di queste cose?


Brujaaaaaa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> c'è chi ha già pronto tutto, foto compresa, manca solo la seconda data


vi portate avanti?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se c'è spazio si.
> 
> 
> io ordino di darmi fuego
> ...


Minchia che immagine romantica...

Figlia mia quando muoio dammi fuego


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>













critine 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi strafogo


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi portate avanti?


io no  

	
	
		
		
	


	









anzi, quando ho visto non capivo, me l'ha spiegato mia zia  

	
	
		
		
	


	









io ho fatto un par de scongiuri


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia che immagine romantica...
> 
> Figlia mia quando muoio dammi fuego




mica lo comunichi ora..e poi non cosi...bestia!

le puoi dire che vuoi morire con la stessa passione cocente con la quale hai vissuto.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

per tornare in tema e decidere i ruoli..chi fa la becchina?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mica lo comunichi ora..e poi non cosi...bestia!
> 
> *le puoi dire che vuoi morire con la stessa passione cocente con la quale hai vissuto*.



Ti prego sto morendo


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mica lo comunichi ora..e poi non cosi...bestia!
> 
> * le puoi dire che vuoi morire con la stessa passione cocente con la quale hai vissuto.*


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per tornare in tema e decidere i ruoli..chi fa la becchina?



Miciolidia da fuego alla miccia... Brugola sparge le ceneri sul raccordo anulare... Giusy la interriamo in campagna


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

che figata di sceneggiatura...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Miciolidia da fuego alla miccia... Brugola sparge le ceneri sul raccordo anulare... Giusy la interriamo in campagna


io faccio la statua d'angelo  sulla tomba


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io faccio la statua d'angelo  sulla tomba


A te ti mettiamo nei campi


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A te ti mettiamo nei campi


racchia


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io faccio la statua d'angelo  sulla tomba


immagina 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  cone questa faccia proprio


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> immagina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi vuoi appollaiata come un corvo a vegliare sul tuo lungo riposo micè?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Giugno 2009)

Così tra 2000 anni un archeologo (speriamo figo) mi ritroverà!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo! Non c'avevo pensato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto per mandare in tilt qualche inceneritore? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di così capienti non ce ne sono in Europa!


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo! Non c'avevo pensato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e dell'effetto serra non ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2009)

*Feddy e Reale*

State mancando di rispetto ad una utente che ha solo un leggero esubero di calzature... voi che esuberi vi riconoscete? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> State mancando di rispetto ad una utente che ha solo un leggero esubero di calzature... voi che esuberi vi riconoscete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esuberi di panza?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> State mancando di rispetto ad una utente che ha solo un leggero esubero di calzature... voi che esuberi vi riconoscete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trucchi e collant


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> State mancando di rispetto ad una utente che ha solo un leggero esubero di calzature... voi che esuberi vi riconoscete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so fedi ma io ho solo mancanze....


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Esuberi di panza?





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> trucchi e collant


 devo decidere chi di voi due è più cafona...


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> non so fedi ma io ho solo mancanze....


E ti lamenti? Hai integra la facoltà di desiderare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E ti lamenti? Hai integra la facoltà di desiderare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi sono lamentato


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non so fedi ma io ho solo mancanze....



Per questa risposta potrei anche sposarti


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per questa risposta potrei anche sposarti


 e non perchè sono troppo figo?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e non perchè sono troppo figo?


Con quella faccia da tanalla di Bill Gates non ti so puo' guardare


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con quella faccia da tanalla di Bill Gates non ti so puo' guardare


 va meglio adesso?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> va meglio adesso?



Molto meglio


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> State mancando di rispetto ad una utente che ha solo un leggero esubero di calzature... voi che esuberi vi riconoscete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donne?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2009)

*Sborone*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Donne?



Mamma mia m'e' partito un tacco, vedi se t'arriva in fronte


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2009)

*Uno dei tuoi?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia m'e' partito un tacco, vedi se t'arriva in fronte


Azzzzz...asasinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Io mi sento Nausicaa ...ma non ho il ...physique du rôle


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi sento Nausicaa ...ma non ho il ...physique du rôle



Physique du Bonroll?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi vuoi appollaiata come un corvo a vegliare sul tuo lungo riposo micè?


ohhhh..si....


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

non trovo un ruolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

quello della muta.

si, mi piacerebbe.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2009)

Io non trovo un personaggio


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non trovo un personaggio


nennem io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Physique du Bonroll?


 Esatto!


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2009)

*???*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Donne?


Troppo facile dire che sei Freudiano??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Donne?



guarda che siamo alle prove..lo spettacolo non è ancora iniziato


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2009)

*Infatti...*



Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che *siamo alle prove*..lo spettacolo non è ancora iniziato


Son anni che ce provo...


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2009)

*uff...*



Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che siamo alle prove..lo spettacolo non è ancora iniziato


Pure tu però, così crei delle aspettative...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

